# MGS and MGSO4



## abdulaziz (27 Jan 2016)

can i use magnesium sulfide instead of magnesium sulfate for planted tank fert dosing? MGS instead of MGSO4 ? and if so is the dose will be the same?  i want  to use mgs coz thats the one thats available in my country. i will be waiting for your help guys!


----------



## ian_m (27 Jan 2016)

Are you sure it is magnesium sulphide ? I very much doubt it. Magnesium sulphide is unstable and in presence of water will decompose to hydrogen sulphide (bad egg gas and 1/2 as toxic as cyanide) and magnesium oxide.

Magnesium sulphate (Epsom salts) is completely different, often available in chemists as a foot soak, laxative and antiseptic.


----------



## Julian (27 Jan 2016)

ian_m said:


> 1/2 as toxic as cyanide



I pity the fool who purchases magnesium sulphide..! Please tell me this stuff is not easy to buy?


----------



## abdulaziz (27 Jan 2016)

ian_m said:


> Are you sure it is magnesium sulphide ? I very much doubt it. Magnesium sulphide is unstable and in presence of water will decompose to hydrogen sulphide (bad egg gas and 1/2 as toxic as cyanide) and magnesium oxide.
> 
> Magnesium sulphate (Epsom salts) is completely different, often available in chemists as a foot soak, laxative and antiseptic.



so its a bad idea to use it! thats good that i asked before i bought it thank you for the fast replay.


----------



## abdulaziz (27 Jan 2016)

Julian said:


> I pity the fool who purchases magnesium sulphide..! Please tell me this stuff is not easy to buy?



unfortunately its easy to buy and they sale it in a 25 kg pack in outdore plants fertilizer shop! why u r wondering is it easy to buy is it dangerous to use  in deferent use?


----------



## Julian (27 Jan 2016)

abdulaziz said:


> unfortunately its easy to buy and they sale it in a 25 kg pack in outdore plants fertilizer shop! why u r wondering is it easy to buy is it dangerous to use  in deferent use?



As Ian stated, if you mix it with water, you might kill your self.

*Concentration*
*(ppm)*

*Symptoms/Effects*

0.00011-0.00033

Typical background concentrations

0.01-1.5

Odor threshold (when rotten egg smell is first noticeable to some). Odor becomes more offensive at 3-5 ppm. Above 30 ppm, odor described as sweet or sickeningly sweet.

2-5

Prolonged exposure may cause nausea, tearing of the eyes, headaches or loss of sleep. Airway problems (bronchial constriction) in some asthma patients.

20

Possible fatigue, loss of appetite, headache, irritability, poor memory, dizziness.

50-100

Slight conjunctivitis ("gas eye") and respiratory tract irritation after 1 hour. May cause digestive upset and loss of appetite.

100

Coughing, eye irritation, loss of smell after 2-15 minutes (olfactory fatigue). Altered breathing, drowsiness after 15-30 minutes. Throat irritation after 1 hour. Gradual increase in severity of symptoms over several hours. Death may occur after 48 hours.

100-150

Loss of smell (olfactory fatigue or paralysis).

200-300

Marked conjunctivitis and respiratory tract irritation after 1 hour. Pulmonary edema may occur from prolonged exposure.

500-700

Staggering, collapse in 5 minutes. Serious damage to the eyes in 30 minutes. Death after 30-60 minutes.

700-1000

Rapid unconsciousness, "knockdown" or immediate collapse within 1 to 2 breaths, breathing stops, death within minutes.

1000-2000

Nearly instant death


----------



## abdulaziz (27 Jan 2016)

im confused this is whats written at the back of the MGS. and its marked as suluble fertilizer. so what is this product guys?


----------



## abdulaziz (27 Jan 2016)

Julian said:


> As Ian stated, if you mix it with water, you might kill your self.
> 
> *Concentration
> (ppm)*
> ...


that sound so bad i sent a photo of the product i thinks its not like this. so please check the photo i sent


----------



## abdulaziz (27 Jan 2016)

ian_m said:


> Are you sure it is magnesium sulphide ? I very much doubt it. Magnesium sulphide is unstable and in presence of water will decompose to hydrogen sulphide (bad egg gas and 1/2 as toxic as cyanide) and magnesium oxide.
> 
> Magnesium sulphate (Epsom salts) is completely different, often available in chemists as a foot soak, laxative and antiseptic.



look at the photo that i sent for what i think is the mgs


----------



## xim (27 Jan 2016)

It's Magnesium Sulphate: http://www.jfcmonro.co.uk/magnesium-sulphate---krista-mgs~219
End of story.


----------



## abdulaziz (27 Jan 2016)

*this is the product information. so please help me with this product. KRISTA MgS (16% MgO + 13% SO3)* is a fully water soluble sulphur and magnesium fertilizer. It is a free flowing, fine crystalline powder which dissolves quickly in water without any residues.

KRISTA-MgS is suited to application through all fertigation systems -hydroponics, drip systems, low throw sprinklers, centre pivots and spray units


----------



## xim (27 Jan 2016)

It seems it's required by law to declare it that way, SO3 equivalent in this case. Even though it's actually SO4.
The same way that PO4 is declared as P2O5.

https://www.agriculture.gov.ie/medi...dlimestone/RegulationECNo2003of2003061015.pdf

"...2. Member States may prescribe that the calcium, magnesium, sodium and sulphur contents of secondary nutrient fertilisers and, where the conditions of Article 17 are fulfilled, of primary nutrient fertilisers placed on their markets are to be expressed:
(a) in the oxide form (CaO, MgO, Na2O, SO3); or (b) in the elemental form (Ca, Mg, Na, S); or
(c) in both of these forms..."

It's even written "Magnesium Sulfate" in the picture you attached.


----------



## abdulaziz (27 Jan 2016)

xim said:


> It's Magnesium Sulphate: http://www.jfcmonro.co.uk/magnesium-sulphate---krista-mgs~219
> End of story.


so do you mean that i can use it for my planted tank to mix with other dry firtilizers ? and in the same dose 20 grams for PPS-pro dosing method 500ml solution ? like the mgso4 ??


----------



## xim (27 Jan 2016)

Yes because it's MgSO4. Heck, my Potassium Sulfate (K2SO4) is labelled K2SO3 by the same regulation.


----------



## abdulaziz (27 Jan 2016)

xim said:


> It's even written "Magnesium Sulfate" in the picture you attached.


so can i use it the same why and the same dose as the normal Magnesium Sulfate? for 500 ml bottle  20 grams ! or there is an other dose i should do?   sorry for too much asking coz im new to dry firilizers  and sorry for my bad english coz im not an English.


----------



## abdulaziz (27 Jan 2016)

xim said:


> Yes because it's MgSO4. Heck, my Potassium Sulfate (K2SO4) is labelled K2SO3 by the same regulation.


i get it now  thanks a lot for the help


----------



## xim (27 Jan 2016)

OK, to put it to rest, here is the MSDS of Krista MgS: http://www.lambrouagro.com.cy/lambrou/userfiles/files/KRISTA MGS.pdf
It is Magnesium Sulphate.


----------



## PARAGUAY (28 Jan 2016)

Started as a scary one this just glad we have the sponsors who sell and explain their products and freely give advice


----------



## abdulaziz (28 Jan 2016)

yeah hahaha i was confused of the product in the beginning.


----------

